# Kiwi investors ripped-off by UK ponzi scheme



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

It would appear New Zealand is not out of reach of individuals like


> Career conman Kautilya Pruthi. It is reported that Kiwi investors have been ripped off by a man dubbed 'Britain's Bernie Madoff'.


The full story appears here

Kiwi investors ripped-off by UK ponzi scheme - Business - NZ Herald News


----------

